# meet Crush



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

So this is the pp we posted about a couplr months ago { but got some bully hate comments and kinda ended that thread lol} anyways after going back n forth if we were even gonna get him and then dealing with the headache of tryna get him flown out here from LA { the airlines have some strict rules in place as of lately on any snub nose breeds including pitbulls, am staff, and bullys}. He arrived today off air alaska safe and healthy and we are soo impressed with him. he is gettin to know the rest of the family today and throughout the week but figured we would introduce him here. He is out of gladiator { a victorious son} and his mom is a direct tonka daughter.
Here is Crush.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yay you got that Tonka and Victorious blood on your yard now girl! That's what's up! He looks hella nice!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Finally.... He here.All he need now is a haircut LOL.He 100% Razors edge.I feel like today was x-MAS LOLOL


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow he is a stunna!! Adorable


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

what a cute little guy!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

He's got a nice looking coat - huge paws. Great looking boy & don't mind the haters


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL thanks everyone, nah I think my skin has grown thicker since I have been here and most of the haters have learned to control the hate LMAO


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

beautiful dog...i love his coat...
congrats on the new addition


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Angel Crush is really pretty I like his color and his coat is really beautiful so is this going to be your show dog?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

hes adorable!!!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Angel Crush is really pretty I like his color and his coat is really beautiful so is this going to be your show dog?


She best be sending him to me so I can put him in the ring!!! I MIGHT send him back when I am done lmmfao


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Lauren puts titles on dogs in the show ring and retires them into Alcoholics LMFAO!! I don't think I would send him back either he's too cute LOL


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He's a good looking boy.What kennel did he come out of?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he came out of my buddys kennel in LA sikside but he doesnt have a webpage this was his only breeding in over 2 years so hasnt really needed a webpage lol. And yes this lil boy is lighting a fire under us to get our passports in order cause he will be our show dog. 
Lauren LMFAO at 'might send him back' tell kangol he is too young to drink lol .


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

LOL @ this talk of not sendin him back ill go rambo lol jus kiddin really though i think it would be a crime not to get this boy in the showring If he turns out anything like his dad,grandpas or great grandpas.We gonna put him in a few shows that loki is doing this year for experience even if it the wrong registry lol.Im willing to do whatever it takes to get this boy in the ring.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

OMGsh. sooo cute.
i have puppy fever, this doesnt help!
lol, awesome pics, awesome puppy !


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is an awfully cute pup. Def. not helpng my puppy fever. Good luck with him.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG such a sweet little pup. I wanna cuddle him :hug:


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats on the pup! Good looking little bugger, lucky you.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Nickp28 (Feb 17, 2011)

What a beautiful pup!!!!!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

He's a gorgeous little guy! I can't wait to see how he turns out! I bet he'll be even handsomer!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> LOL Lauren puts titles on dogs in the show ring and retires them into Alcoholics LMFAO!! I don't think I would send him back either he's too cute LOL


lmmfao you know it.... like I said that's how we so it in the A


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol thanks everyone again, I cant wait to see how he matures either but I know how fast they grow so im enjoying this age again { our last puppy for a loooong time so no rush to see him grow yet lol}


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Ahh! Now this is crush. Wow Angel! He's amaaaaaaazing! What a great lookin' pup! But dude.. your nuts! I couldn't handle that many dogs! haha


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol well Im open too offers on red dog lol , but the girls are a breeze so far i can walk them together. This one is a fire cracker though he is gonna keep me on toes I can already tell lol but yes I think he is amazing as well so fullofpersonality and he has become my lil shadow. he is like a warm live stuffed animal just loves to snuggle and that face cracks me up on a daily basis lol. Hope he soothes the heartache when these pups leave next week  , thanks for the comments adrian


----------

